#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Тайские компьютерные игры тхеравады

## Eugeny

Тайские разработчики выпустили бесплатную серию игр, построенную на пяти основных заповедях буддизма.

Игра называется Ethics Game ("Нравственная игра"). Заповеди, о которых идет речь, включают: не убивай, не кради, не прелюбодействуй, не лги и не пей алкоголь.

Главными героями игры являются два мальчика и девочка, отправившиеся в паломничество под предводительством старого монаха. По пути им приходится преодолевать различные испытания, причем "нормальное" игровое поведение (например, стрельба по животным) наказывается уменьшением счета.Ethics Game представляет собой набор мини-игр. "Этическая игра" доступна для скачивания с официального сайта, но предполагает знание тайского языка.

Всего выпущено на сегодняшний день 3 части 
Скачать все три 3 части можно отсюда http://www.khondee.net/game/ (слева от монаха -Синий квадрат 1 часть,зеленый 2,розовый 3)

----------

Kittisaro (18.04.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Кстати, было бы интересно перевести.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Теперь будет что советовать людям, которых интересует Тхеравада  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kittisaro

У меня не запускается.

----------


## Zom

А там защита от монахов стоит ))

----------

Wyrd (19.04.2012), Байраги (09.08.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> У меня не запускается.


первую часть в режиме совмесимости нужно запустить

----------


## Буль

Игра в паломничество, говорите? Хе!...

----------


## Anthony

На английском хотя бы есть?

----------


## Eugeny

> На английском хотя бы есть?


нет

----------


## Игорь Шанти

а вот ещё ,как мне кажется , по сути своей вполне буддийская игра http://www.ferryhalim.com/orisinal/g3/crossing.htm

----------


## Кузьмич

Ни одного шутера...  :Frown: (

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Главными героями игры являются два мальчика и девочка, отправившиеся в паломничество под предводительством старого монаха.


Прошу прощения, но это - дикий примитив. Обычный сладенький квест для тринадцатилетних "феечек". 

*UPD:* Более того, если игрушечку с двумя мальчиками и одной девочкой обнаружат на компьютере взрослого дядечки соответствующие органы, то потом придется долго доказывать, что ты ... монах, а не обыкновенный педофил.  :Smilie: 

***

А настоящая(!)  :Smilie:  компьютерная буддийская игра, это к примеру, вот такая. Она и есть - самый "реальный" сансарный ВЗАИМОЗАВИСИМЫЙ и очень жестокий и запутанный мир. К примеру:




> Слои горных пород образованы десятками различных минералов, причём соблюдается определённый порядок: сверху может быть почва, под ней глина, ещё ниже идут осадочные породы; в некоторых местах обнаруживаются водоносные слои, через которые нельзя прокладывать тоннели без предварительной откачки воды насосами, замораживания или сооружения кессонов.
> (...)
> Наряду с экономической и геологической составляющей игра отличается моделированием психологического климата в подопечном игроку коллективе. Каждый имеет собственные черты характера, родственные связи (в версии 34.х игра просчитывает степень родства вплоть до двоюродных братьев) и в случае потери близких или неудовлетворения основных потребностей (отсутствие жилья, однообразное меню) возможна депрессия или вспышки агрессии, проявляющиеся либо в вандализме, либо в нападении на соплеменников. Кроме того, иногда дварфы становятся жертвами навязчивой идеи по созданию какой-либо вещи и в таком случае единственный шанс сохранить их душевное здоровье — дать им всё необходимое для работы.
> 
> Как шутят любители игры, в Dwarf Fortress можно потерять крепость, случайно задавив чью-то кошку — впавший в ярость владелец животного начнёт драку, которая может легко перерасти в конфликт между всеми обитателями поселения.


Ну и она сама во всей красе (Linux-консоль, господа!):  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Л (21.06.2014)

----------


## Алексей Л

> Ну и она сама во всей красе (Linux-консоль, господа!):


О, это нереально круто, а мы мучаемся с DX11

Как то видел рекламу игры Сансара но так и не знаю что там именно, просто рекламу.

Вот на самом деле если бы создали игру где ты перерождаешься в различных мирах да и просто посмотреть и побывать в аду очень отрезвляет, тогда может будет больше мотивации покинуть сансару.

----------


## Нико

Самая лучшая компьютерная игра на моей памяти -- это Doom. ))))

----------

Пема Ванчук (21.06.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2014), Цэде (25.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> О, это нереально круто, а мы мучаемся с DX11


Бедные! А я не знаю таких проблем уже много лет подряд.




> Как то видел рекламу игры Сансара...Вот на самом деле если бы создали игру...


Я тоже ее вижу постоянно - прямо аккурат вокруг себя самого. Каждый день!  :Smilie:

----------

Аурум (21.06.2014)

----------


## Eternal Jew

> Вот на самом деле если бы создали игру где ты перерождаешься в различных мирах да и просто посмотреть и побывать в аду


Так цитируемая выше игра *Dwarf Fortress* как раз и относится к серии т.н. Roguelike. Знаете, что это такое? Вот, смотрите сами, каково краткое описание этого подвида игр:




> *Roguelike* (читается как ро́углайк; сленг «рогалик») — поджанр компьютерных ролевых игр. Характерными особенностями roguelike являются генерируемые случайным образом уровни и необратимость смерти персонажа — в случае его гибели игроку предлагается начать игру заново.


Подвид назван в честь "дедушки" - классики этого жанра игры *Rogue*. Замечу: ее написали для *NIX-систем аж в 1980 году - когда 25-летний парнишка Билли Гейтс еще и не задумывался о своей убогой поделке под названием Windows.

Вот, кстати, как Rogue  грустно заканчивается на "Андроиде" (да-да, эта игра собирается из исходных кодов либо портируется и работает ДО СИХ ПОР!):

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.06.2014)

----------

